
HP Enterprise shares jump 19% on upbeat results, rosy outlook - marmshallow
https://www.ft.com/content/4b47e880-1816-11e8-9e9c-25c814761640
======
fetus8
PAYWALL

~~~
mtmail
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
"In comments, it's ok to ask how to read an article and to help other users do
so. But please don't post complaints about paywalls. Those are off topic."

(Personally I'd prefer a small tag next to the article
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989))

